# Recipe: Kohlrabi Salad



## ESue8215 (Jan 18, 2004)

KOHLRABI SALAD
Smooth, mild kohlrabi has shown up in the
produce markets at a very good price! Here's
a nice salad that goes well with fish.
....................................................................
Peel two small kohlrabi. Slice in half and shred 
in the food processor. Add a handful of whole 
red radishes (cleaned and trimmed), shredding 
them too.

Mix 1 Tablespoon vinegar, 1 teaspoon lemon 
juice and 1/2 teaspoon dried basil in a glass 
bowl. Whisk in 2 Tablespoons olive oil.

Add shredded veggies and toss. Chill for 30 
minutes or more,

Serve as side salad. Excellent with spicy 
Cajun catfish filets!

Get Easy, Everyday Veggies at
[Link removed.  Links must be approved by the Site Owner at  email@discusscooking.com]


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks good ESue! Will have to give it a spin!


----------

